# The Journal



## Stu (Nov 22, 2005)

I've been a member here a whole year now so it probably about time i started a journal. It took me a long time to come up with the name.
*
 Current Stats
*
 Age: *22*
 Height: *5'5*
 Weight: *190lb*
 Bodyfat: *14-15%

 Goals

*Weight: *200+lb*
 Bodyfat: *14-15%* 

 basically im doing a lean bulk

*Training*

 Training is in cycles of four weeks, four weeks intensive work then one week rest or ultra low volume, depending on how im feeling. I use a three day split with an extra day on sundays for cardio and core work.

_Mondays -_

 Chest + Tris

_Wednesdays_ - 

 Back + Bis + Traps

_Fridays -_

 Legs + Delts
_
 Sundays_ - 

 Abs + Core + Cardio

 Usually consists of 2-3 exercises for the larger muscle groups and 1-2 exercises for the smaller ones. I work up to one set of maximum intensity finishing 1-2 reps before failure followed by a couple of drop sets. Usually 10 mins of cardio on each training day depending on level of bodyfat and calorie intake.
*
 Diet*

 Always fairly solid, i try to get 3000-3500 cals per day. My macros are Iso-caloric (33% P, 33% C, 33% F). Main sources of carbs come from wholeweat pasta, brown rice, lentils and beans. I dont do potatoes or bread. Main sources of protien are salmon, tuna, chicken and beef. I use whey pre and post WO only. Fats are made up from mostly fish oils (12g) and olive oil plus the fats from the meat.
*

 Supplements

*I going the natural route at the minute. i've done the whole dbol thing, it was decent, kept 5lb of muscle over 4weeks (as well as some fat ) but i wanna see if i can get past 200lb with just basic supplements. My training is a lot better than it used to be so hopefully its a realistic goal.

_Daily_ 

 12g Fish oils
 1 MV
 2g Milk Thistle powder

_Pre workout_

 50mg Eph
 400mg Caffiene
 3g Taurine
 5g CEE
_
 Post workout_

 3g CEE
 3g Taurine


 thats about it..


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 22, 2005)

> It took me a long time to come up with the name.


  

Stewed?

Good luck on your Journal


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 22, 2005)

> but i wanna see if i can get past 200lb with just basic supplements.


Definitly possible, you just need Patience and eat good.
How long do your workouts last?


----------



## Stu (Nov 22, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Definitly possible, you just need Patience and eat good.
> How long do your workouts last?


 well they should last about 30mins (40 if i do some cardio) but i generally piss around a bit in between exercises so they usually last about 50min


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 22, 2005)

How do you do Back + Bis + Traps all within half hour?  Back alone would take me 45 minutes.


----------



## Stu (Nov 22, 2005)

I only do two sets each for bis and traps. Traps get hit by deads and my bis are usually fried already after the back workout. I usually rattle off a couple of sets of preacher ez bar curls and they're done.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 22, 2005)

OK, gotcha.


----------



## Stu (Nov 22, 2005)

*Monday 21st*

 So this was the first day of my four week training cycle after a week off, which mostly consisted of drinking eating shit and not getting much sleep.

  The highlights...

*Chest*

  Flat Bench

  2 warm up sets
  40kg X 10
  60kg X 8 
  75kg x 7
  + 2 drop sets

  Incline DB press

  20kg x 8
  24kg x 7
  24kg x 6

  Decline cable fly

  50kg x 10
  60kg x 8
  60kg x 8
  + 1 drop set

*Triceps*

  Dips

  BW x 12
  BW x 12
  BW x 12

  Tricep push downs

  Single arm-
  8 x 12.5kg
  8 x 15kg

  Both arms-
  8 x 25kg
  8 x 28kg
  +2 drop sets - ouch!

  No cardio

  Triceps were on fire after this, not too sore today although the chest is. Always nice to get back in the gym after a week off.

  Cals ~3300 + 2 glasses of red wine


----------



## Stu (Nov 23, 2005)

yesterdays calories 4000+ (oops)


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 23, 2005)

Can you detail us on what your doing today?


----------



## Stu (Nov 23, 2005)

Todays workout 

*Back*

  Bent over Rows 

  1 warm up set
  35kg x 10
  45kg x 8
  50kg x 10

  Conventional Deadlifts 

  2 warm up sets
  80kg x 10
  100 kg x 8
  120 kg x 6

  Wide Grip pull downs

  50kg x 10
  60kg x8
  65kg x 9
  + 1 drop set

  Close Grip Pull Downs

  60kg x 10
  60kg x 10
  + 2 drop sets

*Biceps
*
  Ez Bar Preacher Curls

  30kg x 12
  30kg x 10

*Traps*

  Behind the back shrugs

  50kg x 10
  50kg x 12

*
 Cardio
*
 10min on the bike

 12min on the tready, 4 x 2min sprints with 1 min rest interval, almost died.


----------



## Stu (Nov 23, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Can you detail us on what your doing today?


 im doin it, gimme a chance


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks, it's time for me to change my routine and yours looks pretty good.
I noticed a few other IM'ers using something very similar.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 23, 2005)

Stu said:
			
		

> im doin it, gimme a chance


   Get to it and punish the iron!


----------



## Stu (Nov 23, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Thanks, it's time for me to change my routine and yours looks pretty good.
> I noticed a few other IM'ers using something very similar.


 thanks, i like it, its not very technical like the power and strength guys but it works well for building mass. The idea is that you do at least one core exercise (squats, rows, deadlifts, flat BB bench) in each work out as these exercises produce a large anabolic response from the body. You put 110% into these core exercises and then the other ones are used to fininsh the muscles off, almost like a pre exhaustion superset.


----------



## Stu (Nov 23, 2005)

So after my workout i jumped on this little machine we have at our gym which gives you a print out of your height and weight and calculates your BMI

_The Results_

*Weight 13st 13lb* (195lb)
*Height 5'7*  apparently i have grown 2 inches  in the last year and a half either that or the idiot doctor manage to measure my height wrong last year 
*
 BMI: 30.1

 Category: Obese  *lol these things are a joke!

*Ideal Body Weight: 133lb - 165lb *so im only 30lb over my maximum ideal body weight


----------



## Egoatdoor (Nov 24, 2005)

Stu said:
			
		

> *Weight 13st 13lb* (195lb)
> *Height 5'7*  apparently i have grown 2 inches  in the last year and a half either that or the idiot doctor manage to measure my height wrong last year


I was wondering myself about the 5'5", 190..can you check your height yourself using a wall and a ruler?


----------



## Stu (Nov 24, 2005)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> I was wondering myself about the 5'5", 190..can you check your height yourself using a wall and a ruler?


 im pretty sure the machine was correct with *5'7*, it uses an electronic beam to calculate your height so it seemed pretty accurate, but i will check with a tape measure when i get the chance.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 24, 2005)

Stu said:
			
		

> So after my workout i jumped on this little machine we have at our gym which gives you a print out of your height and weight and calculates your BMI
> 
> _The Results_
> 
> ...




I am also 5'7'' with meduim size bone structure, at 165 pounds I was pretty lean so I'm sure you get up to 185 and look good instead of 165.


----------



## Stu (Nov 24, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I am also 5'7'' with meduim size bone structure, at 165 pounds I was pretty lean so I'm sure you get up to 185 and look good instead of 165.


 165 lean @ 5'7

 really??? 

 those sound like male stats to me  

 i havent met many women that weigh 165lb lean


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 24, 2005)

Stu said:
			
		

> 165 lean @ 5'7
> 
> really???
> 
> ...


No no, I weighed 165 pounds years ago, now I weigh 196 down from 209 on a bulk.

Most of my weight comes from my legs


----------



## Stu (Nov 24, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> No no, I weighed 165 pounds years ago, now I weigh 196 down from 209 on a bulk.
> 
> Most of my weight comes from my legs


 lol so you are definately male

 those are impressive numbers what % bf is that?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 24, 2005)

Stu said:
			
		

> lol so you are definately male
> 
> those are impressive numbers what % bf is that?


It needs to get that done by someone who knows how to do it, we can't figure out how to.

Maybe I posted my spouses numbers.


----------



## Stu (Nov 25, 2005)

Todays Weight *192lb* - bodyfat is about the same although my carbs have been fairly high so im probably holding a bit of extra water.

 Todays Workout

*Delts*

 Seated Lateral Raises

 12 x 9kg 
 10 x 10kg 
 10 x 10kg 

 Seated Dumbell Press

 1 warm up set
 10 x 22kg
 8 x 22kg
 + 1 Drop set

 Reverse Cable Crossover

 10 x 22.5kg
 10 x 22.5kg
 + 2 drop sets

*Legs*

 Squats 

 1 warm up set
 60kg x 10
 80kg x 10
 100kg x 10
 125kg x 8
 125kg x 6

 Could of gone quite a bit higher but didnt have my knee support and i still dont trust my right knee 100%

 Calves on the Legpress

 12 x 80kg
 12 x 90kg
 12 x 90kg

 Hamstring curls

 1 warm up set
 50kg x 10
 60kg x 10
 60kg x 8 
 1 drop set

 Quad Extensions

 1 warm up set
 50kg x 10
 60kg x 10
 60kg x 10
 + 4 dropsets (BRUTAL)
*
 Cardio*

 3 x 500m sprints on the rower



 good day for legs, quads are still in pain now

 Estimated calories for the day ~ 3000


----------



## Stu (Nov 27, 2005)

Went to visit the parents this weekend so no training, calories must have been about 2500 (too low ) both saturday and today but weight has remained fairly consistent around the 192-195lb mark. Will try and get some pics done soon.


----------



## Stu (Nov 28, 2005)

Weight today 192lb

   Todays WO

*Chest*

   Decline BB Bench

   1 warm up set
      35kg X 10
      50kg X 10 
      60kg x 8
   + 1 drop set

   Flat DB Press

   22kg x 10
   24kg x 8
   24kg x 8

   Incline Cable Flys

   1 warm up set
   12 x 50kg
   12 x 50kg
   8 x 60kg
   + 2 drop sets


*Triceps*

   Flat CG BB bench

   1 warm up set
      35kg x 12
   45kg x 12
   +1 drop set

      Tricep push downs

   12 x 22.5kg
   12 x 22.5kg
   10 x 24kg
      +2 drop sets
*
    Cardio*
   4x500m sprints on the rower  8min total.

   Worked with a slightly higher rep range today, gym was packed so had a lot of rest in between exercises.

  Body weight is increasing fairly slowly but bodyfat is remaining constant (thanks to the cardio) so far so good.

  Cals to day ~ *3000* so far, going for an italian meal this evening so total cals should be around 3600-3800 + a few glasses of red 

 Managed to get some pretty decent pics but cannot get them off my camera. Left the cable at a certain females house who isnt speaking to me at the minute  doh!


----------



## Stu (Dec 20, 2005)

*Update
*

now weighing in at 196lb, put some photos from the end of november up in the gallery


----------

